

Pissing Away Our Money With Google Display Ads - bdehaaff
http://blog.aha.io/index.php/pissing-away-our-money-with-google-display-ads/

======
bwagy
Interesting - we're still noticing issues with invalid clicks on Google
Mobile.

Check out Outbrain & Twitter - getting great results there at the moment.
Twitter especially given your product manager focus.

